# Initial services can land you in hot water



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

An Athens County woman is looking to get her belongings back after a bank incorrectly broke into her house and took them.
Katie Barnett says that the First National Bank in Wellston foreclosed on her house, even though it was not her bank.
"They repossessed my house on accident, thinking it was the house across the street," Barnett said.
Barnett, who had been away from the house for about two weeks, said she had to crawl through the window of her own house in order to get in after she used her own key that did not work. 
Some of the items in her house had been hauled away, others were sold, given away and trashed.
It turns out the bank sent someone to repossess the house located across the street from Barnett's house, but by mistake broke into hers instead.
"They told me that the GPS led them to my house," Barnett said. "My grass hadn't been mowed and they just assumed."
She called the McArthur Police about the incident, but weeks later, the chief announced the case was closed.
Barnett said that according to the bank president, this was the first time something like this has happened.
She presented him with an $18,000 estimate to replace the losses, but the president refused to pay.
"He got very firm with me and said, 'We're not paying you retail here, that's just the way it is,'" Barnett said. "I did not tell them to come in my house and make me an offer. They took my stuff and I want it back."
The shock of having her house broken into and belongings taken by mistake has now turned into anger.
"Now, I'm just angry," Barnett said. "It wouldn't be a big deal if they would step up and say 'I'm sorry, we will replace your stuff.' Instead, I'm getting attitude from them. They're sarcastic when they talk to me. They make it sound like I'm trying to rip the bank off. All I want is my stuff back."
No one from the bank would go on camera with 10TV about the incident. The bank vice president told 10TV News that the bank is trying to come to terms with Barnett.
Watch 10TV News and visit 10TV.com for updates on this story.




My opinion is we should never do any work without and agreed upon price.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

How old is this???
If you can contact them put this lady in touch with me.
Last person we spoke to in regards to a story like this got a settlement offer 2 hours after we published an article about the incident....

and I agree with the agreed upon price...these people stole form this lady...the bank did not send them there they stole...GPS my ass...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

It's outrageous!!! She should get all her belongings replaced and a settlement check. 

If initial services were bid out correctly this would not have happened.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Obviously the idiots did not confirm the address nor check with a neighbor on occupancy status when they saw a crap ton of personals inside.

Hell a few months ago I got an initial secure order for a property. Went there property seemed vacant bc of high grass but water was still on but not the power. Checked with a neighbor who said they haven't seen anyone there in about 2 months. So we entered through an open side window as we could see that room had barely anything in it. Once inside it was like "damn this place is loaded" i mean had apple tvs, nice couches, clothes, flat panels tvs, had everything. Literally it was like the people just got up for work that morning. So we checked the fridge for dates on milk and such and boom nothing was in there no food or anything. Next I checked the garage and boom a svu was in there with a current tag, said to my buddy "it's time to go and dont touch a damn thing" 

Also about 2 years ago a good friend of mine had her house in foreclosure and the bank sent someone in there to change the locks, problem is she was in the midst of becoming current on her mortgage and moving back in so she was painting the place, so when she couldnt get back in she called me and i let her in, she still has rights to the property. So when the guys changed her locks they took her paint and paint brushes plus a few other things. 
When she settled with the bank they told her to make her account current she had to pay for the preservation costs of $800 as well which was a lock change to one door and 3 grass cuts! Maybe all these background checks weens out the crooks in the industry


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> How old is this???
> If you can contact them put this lady in touch with me.
> Last person we spoke to in regards to a story like this got a settlement offer 2 hours after we published an article about the incident....
> 
> and I agree with the agreed upon price...these people stole form this lady...the bank did not send them there they stole...GPS my ass...


http://www.10tvtogo.com/wap/news/te...1&ith=4&title=Local+News&headtitle=Local+News

There is the link. It looks new to me.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I wonder which service company it was....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

http://gawker.com/bank-repossesses-wrong-house-sells-off-homeowners-stu-893629920

It's gaining traction. This could get interesting.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> http://www.10tvtogo.com/wap/news/te...1&ith=4&title=Local+News&headtitle=Local+News
> 
> There is the link. It looks new to me.


Right on...


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Just wait till the former owner calls an atty! The settlement for the Priceless items (pictures) will be worth $100,000's.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

This is just crazy. There are so many different ways to confirm the correct address. 

Heck in CT most of the towns have an on-line data base for all the properties in their district with pictures. I check every different way I can before sending my husband out for the day. No way to mistake a house when you have the print off from the town. 

I do hope this lady gets a good settlement and the contractor who went out there should also be held accountable. Like Craigslist Hack said if the intial was done correctly none of this would have happened.

Reminds me of a contractor we ran into last year at a property. He told my husband that he had a work order to remove the oil for the oil tank as it was a hazard. He also took it upon himself to remove an entire dining room set along with a fairly new washer/dryer. We took down his license plate and reported him to the company we worked for. Not sure what happened, but we sure weren't going to be held responsible for the missing stuff.


----------



## SagesServices (Oct 6, 2012)

Glen Beck / The Blaze TV is covering it. Sounds like Glen is going to assist the victim in recovering the loss.

I'm surprised the media doesn't report about dead pp folks, going into occupied homes is going to result in death sooner or later. Seen many houses reported vacan't that were occupied by pissed off folks.

I'm glad I got out before I got shot dead. If the money was there it may be worth it, but the money paid was not worth the risk around here. Too many desperate well armed pissed off people with no where to go and dead broke. 

I also saw fully furnished homes with all the personal effects that ended up being abandoned. The home owner died. I always gave those at least a month to make sure. Post a note on the door, verify with more than one neighbor, check with the utility companies etc. I wonder how many military people have been screwed while on deployments? 

I treated people like I was in their shoes. Some folks were not dead beats, most deserved more kindness. Once the owners leave, most houses get destroyed by neglect anyway and sit for many years.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I have forgotten how many time the Garmin sent me to the wrong place....a place that did not jive with the address on the work order....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

SagesServices said:


> Glen Beck / The Blaze TV is covering it. Sounds like Glen is going to assist the victim in recovering the loss.
> 
> I'm surprised the media doesn't report about dead pp folks, going into occupied homes is going to result in death sooner or later. Seen many houses reported vacan't that were occupied by pissed off folks.
> 
> ...


Military are protected by the soldiers and sailors act. VA guidelines are very strict.


----------

